# 238l rescape, UPDATED 21st Oct



## chilled84 (20 Apr 2010)

*238l rescape*

Ok, So after winning the compo by planted box, Much to my amazement i now have the wood i have always wanted in 
my scapes ( well aslmost, as its not here just yet, wow boy easy easy) I decided i might aswell start thinking my next scape. 

Im compriseing a list of ideas. First off i would like to try another type of substrate, other than gravel, Gravel is cheap and does work fine, but i want to see the benefits of a slightly better yet still cheap substrate.

I have after looking around the forum over time found people useing double line akadama and have kinda decided thats the route i will take as the colour is nice and the benifits seem to be there for the plants and circulation round roots.

Only part that is a bit concerning is the gh / kh values that change on a large scale. I am however aware that soaking the akadama for 7 days is a good idea and i will be doing so.

Im also intreaged about useing Peat moss or pure spagnum peat under the akadama. Thoughts? Altearnatives?

Small list
56 ltrs Akadama
peat moss or spaghagnum pure peat

Plant list

Weeping moss
christmas moss
fissidens
Flame moss
Riccardia chamedryfolia

pelia
starogyn
pogostimon helferi
dwarth hairgrass
Bolbitus
red tiger lotus
polysperma
ludwigia repens
Blyxa


----------



## chilled84 (20 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

zzzzzzzzzzzzzz   Falling asleep already lol, No helpers this time.


----------



## Dan Walter (20 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Sounds good to me so far, Chilled.  Must be tough with such a big tank cost wise?!  What about Tropica substrate capped with Sand? Or would that work out more costly that akadama?  Just a thought.. 

Cheers

Dan


----------



## chilled84 (21 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				Dan Walter said:
			
		

> Sounds good to me so far, Chilled.  Must be tough with such a big tank cost wise?!  What about Tropica substrate capped with Sand? Or would that work out more costly that akadama?  Just a thought..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dan




Hell, your not wrounge mate, its very costy, I dont know how i do it sometimes, If it was not for ukaps i would not have the tank with plants. Im trying to get away from gravel.


----------



## FishBeast (22 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Similiar plant list to what I want for my next tank. Would love to see some pictures when you have them.


----------



## chilled84 (22 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> Similiar plant list to what I want for my next tank. Would love to see some pictures when you have them.



I asure you that pics will defo be on my journal for this scape.   Keep tuned.


----------



## Jase (22 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Looking forward to seeing how you get on with that great piece of Manzi


----------



## chilled84 (23 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*





BIRDS EYE OF PLACEMENT AND LAYOUT




FRONT VIEW OPENING IDEAS




FINAL LAYOUT AND PLANT PLACEMENT

Secrets out now, Its all comeing together now.  

Thoughts people?


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

blimey! bit of an artist i see.  

 i really cant fault any of these images!


----------



## chilled84 (23 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> blimey! bit of an artist i see.
> 
> i really cant fault any of these images!



I went to art colledge and all that rubbish lol, Natural artist myself, prefere oil seascapes, Ill show ya some pics sometime, Always wanted to sell them but noone wants to spend out on them.

So what ya think of the scape, More wood going to be needed?


----------



## Mark Evans (23 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

with what's being sent, you may be just fine.  8)


----------



## chump54 (23 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

I like the branches on this one hanging over into the foreground.

As I'm just discovering it's all about the detail.

nice pics by the way 
Chris


----------



## chilled84 (23 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> with what's being sent, you may be just fine.  8)


Thats great news!   I am happy now.


----------



## chilled84 (23 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> I like the branches on this one hanging over into the foreground.
> 
> As I'm just discovering it's all about the detail.
> 
> ...



This time it is about the details, I wanna get it spot on as i was learning on last scapes.


----------



## mattyc (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

where are you up to now chilled?

has your wood turned up what sort of scape are you going for, where are you getting your inspriation from?


----------



## chilled84 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				mattyc said:
			
		

> where are you up to now chilled?
> 
> has your wood turned up what sort of scape are you going for, where are you getting your inspriation from?



Wood not here yet buddy, Im rescapeing my tank, Its been long over due, Getting my inspiration from a road near me wich has trees going right over the road like a tunnel. What ya think of the plans and list of plants so far.


----------



## chilled84 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*






Got the needed things now, Akadama 28 ltrs, Peat moss, Osmocote, Its getting close now.


----------



## John Starkey (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

From that look of your drawings i cant wait to see this setup,
good luck,
regards,
john.


----------



## chilled84 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> From that look of your drawings i cant wait to see this setup,
> good luck,
> regards,
> john.



Thanks mate, still need to learn what gh solution is and im still afetr moss and bolbitus!


----------



## Nelson (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

hi chilli,

you can buy gh booster/up in liquid form or powder from AE http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/gh-boos ... -1377.html


----------



## chilled84 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> hi chilli,
> 
> you can buy gh booster/up in liquid form or powder from AE http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/gh-boos ... -1377.html



Is that what i need to place akadama in to soak??


----------



## Nelson (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

yeah.just add a bit at a time until the gh stops dropping.


----------



## chilled84 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> yeah.just add a bit at a time until the gh stops dropping.



I dont have a test kit, How will i know? lol.


----------



## Nelson (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

good question.and one i can't answer   .


----------



## chilled84 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> good question.and one i can't answer   .



I cant afford all this buying, depending on famiely offers at moment!


----------



## chilled84 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> yeah.just add a bit at a time until the gh stops dropping.



when it stop dropping do i stop admistering the powders or make it rise to a sutable gh?


----------



## Nelson (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

stop adding it.its actually the kh that drops.
have  a read of james site,



> I decided that because I had loads of shrimp and some fish I'd pre treat the Akadama to prevent the KH from dropping which is common with baked clay substrates. If you plan on setting up a new tank with no livestock for a while, then the pre-treating could be skipped.
> 
> I calculated that three bags of Akadama should be enough. This was all emptied into a dustbin and the following was added to a bucket of water to try and dissolve:
> 120g Calcium carbonate
> ...


http://www.theplantedtank.co.uk/akadama.htm


----------



## chilled84 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> stop adding it.its actually the kh that drops.
> have  a read of james site,
> 
> 
> ...


so its a KH test kitg i need?


----------



## Nelson (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

yeah.


----------



## chilled84 (25 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> yeah.



Thanks nelson, Great help, gona have to get this stuff now

kh test kit
gh riser
bolbitus
and lots of moss


----------



## chilled84 (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Little update,

Not much to report to ya people,  Yesterday i finally got my akadama soaking in one of my old 3ft tanks in the garage, The akadama is so filthy its amazing! Going to need alot of cleaning. And lots of water changes prior.

After James C contacted me about gh boosting he saidf that plain old tap water had all the minerals needed to do the job, so i took his advice and saved a few pennies.

Still trying to get my hands on a few plants
Bolbitus, Prooving hard to get.
Christmas moss, Hard to get.
Awaiting wood for scape, But im sure it will be with me soon.
Got myself some Paveing sand, Kiln dried, the stuff you place between the cracks.

Its getting closer and closer the long day of rescape.  
Looking forward to it thou.


----------



## Steve Smith (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

A tip for getting bolbitus...

If you have a Pets @ Home near you, check out their fish stock tanks for tropica plants on wood.  Often they have things like Bolbitus and java ferns in there for decoration but are for sale, and have been growing for months.  I managed to get a monster bolbitus and narrow java fern on wood, both for Â£25 (Â£15 each or 2 for Â£25).  I would say I had about 8 pots worth of each plant easily!  Naturally I binned the crappy bogwood they came on 

Worth checking


----------



## chilled84 (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> A tip for getting bolbitus...
> 
> If you have a Pets @ Home near you, check out their fish stock tanks for tropica plants on wood.  Often they have things like Bolbitus and java ferns in there for decoration but are for sale, and have been growing for months.  I managed to get a monster bolbitus and narrow java fern on wood, both for Â£25 (Â£15 each or 2 for Â£25).  I would say I had about 8 pots worth of each plant easily!  Naturally I binned the crappy bogwood they came on
> 
> Worth checking



YOU GENIUS! I have one about 3 mile away, Im off to Pets At Home. lol. wwwwooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSHHH!!!! :arrow: 

 Cheers mate!


----------



## mattyc (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

i have a java fern that will atach to some wood, it is quite large but is verry tatty, can send it to you if you like


----------



## chilled84 (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				mattyc said:
			
		

> i have a java fern that will atach to some wood, it is quite large but is verry tatty, can send it to you if you like



I have narrow leaf java fern going into the scape from prviouse, Not sure how the two would look, Bolbitus is my main focus plant in this scape due to the nature of my layout. Yours offer is surpreme and i may not of turns that down when i just started, But i want to be real picky this time so i scape a beuty! Well i hope at least.  :? You understand where im comeing from matt?


----------



## mattyc (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

that is no probs, just thaught you might find a use for it, it dosent fit with my new tank theam either. keep the updates comeing i an interested in what you do your drawings are amazing btw, if you rank looks as good as them you will be on a winner!!


----------



## chilled84 (27 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				mattyc said:
			
		

> that is no probs, just thaught you might find a use for it, it dosent fit with my new tank theam either. keep the updates comeing i an interested in what you do your drawings are amazing btw, if you rank looks as good as them you will be on a winner!!



Thanks mate, I hope its comes together like my plans. Its all going to flop if i dont get moss very soon, as the scape needs the moss to come together, (Christmas moss) Mainly, wich im attching to parts of the manzi. And the bolbitus for the hight throughout the manzi sides!  

Ill keep you all posted!


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Ok so after a nice bit of advice i shot down to my pets at home today to have a look, After about 10 mins looking i found bolbitus hideing behind a rock in one of there display tanks, The only one i could find! It also has algaue all over it, Hairy algaue, But at least i found some. And to make things even better, when i got to the till exspecting to pay the going price of Â£7.00 For one bloody pot! The lady says, That will be.........Â£2.00 lol, I got out of that shop like a bat out of hell! What a bargain. Check it out!








And then to make it even more of a better day! The postman has been and dropped of a big o box from planted box, Wich yes, it contained my manzi! lol Yipppeeeee!!

!! CHECK THIS OUT!! WHEN I WAS WRITEING THE LAST LINE ABOUT THE MANZI THE DOOR WENT AGAIN AND IT WAS THE POSTMAN, STRANGE......ALL OF A SUDDEN ANOTHER BOX????   ON OPENING IT TURNED OUT TO BE MY BUBBLE COUNTER FROM SINGAPORE! WOOP WOOP




WHAT A BRILLIANT DAY SO FAR!


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Hopefully your crypts should be there too 

On the bolbitis front, I'd let it settle into your tank for a week or so, and then hack most of the worst leaves off   Should grow back strong


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Hopefully your crypts should be there too
> 
> On the bolbitis front, I'd let it settle into your tank for a week or so, and then hack most of the worst leaves off   Should grow back strong



Steve mate, I have had another knock at door just, Three times now, going nuts lol, Its ya crpts from amazon lol, Not realy just the box with ya crypts in, Cant wait to start scapeing, Ill do what ya said about the bolbitus. Can i use the hacked leaves on the bolbitus?


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Bolbitus is like java fern.  The important part is the rhizome.  If you cut the leaf towards the base then all is good.  You won't be able to re-plant the leaf, as there is no rhizome attached to it.


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Bolbitus is like java fern.  The important part is the rhizome.  If you cut the leaf towards the base then all is good.  You won't be able to re-plant the leaf, as there is no rhizome attached to it.



So i cant pass on trimmings??


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

you can, but you have to cut a piece off the rhizome like you would with anubias or java fern.  Needs to be cut with something sharp too else the ends that have been cut tend to die off (though not the whole plant).


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> you can, but you have to cut a piece off the rhizome like you would with anubias or java fern.  Needs to be cut with something sharp too else the ends that have been cut tend to die off (though not the whole plant).



I understand now, Hopefully some time down line ill help members out with the plant. 

Another thing, I have real dark back corners in my tank, makeing hardly anything grows in these areas, Will this bolbitus thrive ion these darker areas?


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Im still after one more plant at a large amount. I need christmas moss. Can anyone help me with this?


----------



## Jase (28 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Xmas-Moss-x5-Live ... 4ceb9beeea


----------



## chilled84 (29 Apr 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Ok, so the time is now nearing and im getting all set for the day i tear down my old scape   , But it hopefully going to be worth every minute i spend doing so. I have now had my akadama soaking for three days and have done back to back 50% water changes in the tank its soaking in, Not sure how much longer itll need to soak for as i dont have any test kits to test levels :? 
I have also just bought myself a cheap bin for fish and filters, to keep both alive while i scape.

All im waiting for now is exspected amounts of moss bought of members in forum to arive,Only two batches, I still think im going to need more moss for the scape plans as it is a key plant, ANY BODY WHO HAS THIS PLANT, PLEASE GIVE ME A SHOUT.  

I have so much work ahead of me with splitting java ferns, and sorting out my plants that have been growing for a long time with EI, so you can just tell that the roots are going to be massive and tangled! Joys!

Keeps tuned people. The time is comeing and im chargeing the camera batterys!


----------



## Nelson (2 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

come on then Chilli.lets see some pics of the rescape   .


----------



## chilled84 (2 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> come on then Chilli.lets see some pics of the rescape   .



Ha Ha, Youll have to wait as i have dongle net and its exspensive to download pics, Im haveing a problem to with broken braces too now after last night, So i now have a fifty percent filled tank    Apart from that it went great!  

Ill update very soon thou.


----------



## chilled84 (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

So here she is!   Rescaped and feeling fine! Apart from the fact that a top brace broke and now its half full until i fix it somehow, Apart from that it took me from 7pm until 2 am in the morning lol. Hope you all like. 

Comments very welcome!  




















THIS IS HOW IT IS AT PRESENT DUE TO BROCKEN BRACE   

Special thanks to all at ukaps and to Planted box for the wood!! Without you guys my scapes would not be possible!


----------



## JamesM (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Yeah baby, that's looking good mate


----------



## hensintheshed (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*

Awesome new layout! Ive just been looking back through your old journal and its amazing how far it has come. Definitely getting to ADA Showcase standards!


----------



## Nelson (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

that looks fantastic mate   .and its just the start.can only get better   .
did you break the brace getting the wood in.


----------



## chilled84 (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				hensintheshed said:
			
		

> Awesome new layout! Ive just been looking back through your old journal and its amazing how far it has come. Definitely getting to
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, THANKS MATE BUT NOT QUIET, I can only dream, Thanks ya comment on my improvement.


----------



## chilled84 (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape.*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Yeah baby, that's looking good mate



Thanks buddy, And double thanks to you and saintly!


----------



## chilled84 (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> that looks fantastic mate   .and its just the start.can only get better   .
> did you break the brace getting the wood in.



Yeah i did, wish i never because once one went the other joined and now im screwed!


----------



## Nelson (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

bummer   .is that the other one that looks like its sagging ?.


----------



## Krishs Bettas (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

Looks brilliant. It looks so clean and fresh. Why can't you fill it up to the top?


----------



## chilled84 (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> bummer   .is that the other one that looks like its sagging ?.



Yep  :?  and i dont know what to do to fix it.


----------



## Nelson (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

is it glass ?.does it go taut when the tank is filled.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

well blow me sideways!   

Thats gorgeous!!! You've done the wood proud mate!


----------



## chilled84 (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> well blow me sideways!
> 
> Thats gorgeous!!! You've done the wood proud mate!



Well i be dambed! Thats a comment to be proud ov,  

Cheers Mate.  Its much apreciated, The wood and the comment!


----------



## chilled84 (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> is it glass ?.does it go taut when the tank is filled.



No its not glass, It was plastic and yes it did go taut when filled.


----------



## AdAndrews (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

Wow, this looks stunning! I wish i had a large tank to scape!


----------



## chilled84 (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Wow, this looks stunning! I wish i had a large tank to scape!



Thanks mate,Im glad people are likeing this after all my efforts, Had so many problems, Brocken brace, Then this morning i broke my bubble counter i waited ages for, Its the one you have, I broke the in pipe off. lol.


----------



## chilled84 (3 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

I still need more bolbitus, I have some needle leaf java to swap if someone has lots of this plant.


----------



## tel (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

Fantastic looking scape Chilled, great stuff  
Fingers crossed for you to get your brace issue sorted smartish 
cheers, tel


----------



## mattyc (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

verry nice scape bud, i like it!! souch a big change/ improvment on the old scape. 

looks like it took ages. 

good luck fixing the brace,how was it held on the tank, i didnt think silicone would stick to plastic?


----------



## chilled84 (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				mattyc said:
			
		

> verry nice scape bud, i like it!! souch a big change/ improvment on the old scape.
> 
> looks like it took ages.
> 
> good luck fixing the brace,how was it held on the tank, i didnt think silicone would stick to plastic?



Thanksw mate! As for the brace it was a whole moulded piece right round lip of tank with moulded braces across the top of tank, There was no silicone. :?


----------



## chilled84 (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				tel said:
			
		

> Fantastic looking scape Chilled, great stuff
> Fingers crossed for you to get your brace issue sorted smartish
> cheers, tel


Thanks Tel, I hope so too as i would like to fill her up again sometime.


----------



## chilled84 (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

couple more pics so people can see how i have set things up.


----------



## chump54 (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

it looks great chilled.

I've never used sand before so I don't know if it's possible (or even an improvement  ) but it looks a little deep at the front to me. could you slope it down to the front a bit more or is it too fluid?

Chris


----------



## chilled84 (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				chump54 said:
			
		

> it looks great chilled.
> 
> I've never used sand before so I don't know if it's possible (or even an improvement  ) but it looks a little deep at the front to me. could you slope it down to the front a bit more or is it too fluid?
> 
> Chris



Its deffo an improvement, I could slope it down but I think its fine as it is. Its not very deep, Its only 1inch deep, That to me was a mini amount as i wanted to guarantee that after a natural shift by the fish that the glass did not show through. The sand so far has not been a problem at all.


----------



## chilled84 (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

Anybody got any braces about?


----------



## LondonDragon (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Anybody got any braces about?


Order a piece of clear acrylic from a seller on ebay, I did last time when I replaced mine. viewtopic.php?f=20&t=1484

Tanks is looking great  you getting the hang of this now  congrats


----------



## chilled84 (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slowly getting hang pf it yes, I still need to learn more about water values and doseing, I still dont fully understand what it means if a water is bufferable, Or what buffer even means, I know that real stupid, But i cant get my thick little brain around it lol.


----------



## mattyc (4 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

what about metal to replace the brace? could use a length of L section aluminium. two short lengths to go along the glass on either side and a long length to span the tank it could just hook over the top if it is insulated from the glass. then bolt the bits togeather with some galvernised bolts. the wood trim should hide it if the thickness is quite low

like this http://www.aluminiumwarehouse.co.uk/Alu ... le_(6082T6)_50_mm_x_50_mm_x_3_mm/product_info.html


----------



## chilled84 (5 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

Does anyone have any more bolbitus?


----------



## flygja (5 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

That is awesome! The colours and textures blow my mind!


----------



## chilled84 (5 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> That is awesome! The colours and textures blow my mind!



Thanks Buddy, Great words for decribeing my scape, Im glad you like the way i scaped this one and used coulors carefully, and plants in certain ways to form my look i was aiming for.


----------



## bigmatt (5 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

Brilliant use of open space!  Nice to see a planted tank that isn't "bursting at the seams" with planting - really emphasises the quality of your planting!  Bet your fishies love it!
LIke it lots!
Matt


----------



## chilled84 (5 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape 8 days in. new pic.*



			
				bigmatt said:
			
		

> Brilliant use of open space!  Nice to see a planted tank that isn't "bursting at the seams" with planting - really emphasises the quality of your planting!  Bet your fishies love it!
> LIke it lots!
> Matt



The fish just dont know what to do, And as for my shrimp, They have a right old time in the sand.

Thanks for your comment. Means alot to have such comments after all my efforts and planning.


----------



## chilled84 (9 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

I feel the scape needs some real high growing and real bushy stems, But cannot decide.


----------



## Mark Evans (9 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> feel the scape needs some real high growing and real bushy stems, But cannot decide.



rotala is an easy species to maintain, and easy to create a dense thicket.


----------



## chilled84 (9 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have tried and tried with rotala, I can just never get the right effect with that plant, It must be just me as everyone else has no problems lol


----------



## chilled84 (12 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

9 days in, Looking a bit tatty still, But what do you exspect.bolbitus just isnt playing and moss is takeing its time to settle in, Think im going to have to up ferts! Not quiet on fire like i want. Decided to goo for simple polysprema for the backround stems.

Cant have a front on shot as im hopeing to enter comp.

What you peeps reckon?


----------



## chilled84 (13 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

Ps, sorry about the drape, Its to block out the light shineing out the 30% of tank i cant fill at moment.


----------



## Garuf (13 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*

Looks amazing Chilled. Still no luck on fixing the tank?


----------



## chilled84 (13 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape PICS ADDED NOW!*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Looks amazing Chilled. Still no luck on fixing the tank?



I have made a temp metal brace over the top, But dont trust the way it attached, My father is off to glass merchant tomo to get me some 10mm glass cut to make new braces to silicone in between the pains. Hopefully then ill be able to fill her back up and start work.


----------



## Garuf (13 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*

Excellent, remember to give it time to set and use aquarium grade silicone. I used window seal on the first run of my cube and it poisoned everything.


----------



## chilled84 (13 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Excellent, remember to give it time to set and use aquarium grade silicone. I used window seal on the first run of my cube and it poisoned everything.



Yeah im off to lfs to get some proper stuff, Plus its extra strength then, Basic diy silicone is to flexi aswell. I still need more manzi, lol, Only small bits thou, 10inch maxi.


----------



## chilled84 (13 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*

What does christmas moss realy like? Im trying to recover a real bad batch, Not from u mate, u know who u r! what does it realy like?


----------



## B7fec (13 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*

Had me worried for a second!!   to be honest I've asked myself the same question....I have a good amount growing in a low tech nano with shrimp no co2, ferts once every 2 weeks, and not so much growing in my main high tech tank with plenty of ferts and co2 :? 

Anyway really liking the scapes new look! got a nice sense of depth, great interest with the wood composition and nice plant choice and placement!  

Keep it up mate it'll be looking great for the comp!


----------



## beeky (14 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*

Excuse me for jumping in, just returned from many months away doing other things. Anyway, I was going to say that normal DIY silicon used for bathrooms etc has fungicides and other stuff added which is not good for livestock.

Cheers,
Graham


----------



## chilled84 (14 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Had me worried for a second!!   to be honest I've asked myself the same question....I have a good amount growing in a low tech nano with shrimp no co2, ferts once every 2 weeks, and not so much growing in my main high tech tank with plenty of ferts and co2 :?
> 
> Anyway really liking the scapes new look! got a nice sense of depth, great interest with the wood composition and nice plant choice and placement!
> 
> Keep it up mate it'll be looking great for the comp!



cheers buddy, Its very strange what you are seeing happen with the moss. I know when moss is on fire for me as it has light yellow green tips wich indicate growth, Your batch is doing great for me so far, Unlike one batch wich turned out to be 60% java, And thats just gone a real pale colour and im finding it hard to revive it, Now i only have 40% of the moss i wanted(christmas moss), and my target for the christmas moss is 90% overall.


----------



## chilled84 (14 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*



			
				beeky said:
			
		

> Excuse me for jumping in, just returned from many months away doing other things. Anyway, I was going to say that normal DIY silicon used for bathrooms etc has fungicides and other stuff added which is not good for livestock.
> 
> Cheers,
> Graham



We have established that already, But ill mirror your thoughts  As they are correct.


----------



## chilled84 (30 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*


----------



## Mark Evans (30 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*

sorry to hear about the issues mate. It still looks sweet though  

I WANT THAT WOOD BACK!


----------



## chilled84 (30 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> sorry to hear about the issues mate. It still looks sweet though
> 
> I WANT THAT WOOD BACK!




Well what we can do is trade wood when im finished, That way we wont have costs when we get bored! lol. I have decided just that im going to put the unfinsihed scape into the comp lol, even with the half filled tank lol. sod em!


----------



## Garuf (30 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*

haha do it, I think planter did that a few years back!

I had the same issue with the moss initially it's diatoms and general cack waft you hand through it and get out as much as you can with a siphon, trim it all back hard. Daily I found using a pippette and spraying fresh (from the tap) water through the moss a few times really helped to clean out any debris.


----------



## chilled84 (30 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> haha do it, I think planter did that a few years back!
> 
> I had the same issue with the moss initially it's diatoms and general cack waft you hand through it and get out as much as you can with a siphon, trim it all back hard. Daily I found using a pippette and spraying fresh (from the tap) water through the moss a few times really helped to clean out any debris.



done! enterd lol. Fat chance of that getting a grade. who cares thou. Not me!


----------



## Mark Evans (30 May 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> waft you hand through it and get out as much as you can with a siphon, trim it all back hard.



that's the way.

 Every water change I do, I siphon everything. I don't just empty the tank of water. I clean everywhere.


----------



## chilled84 (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*

Update without pics at the moment due to upload cost on dongle. 

Im not realy happy with the tank at moment, cant seem to nail growing large bushy stems at all. Think my ferts are dosed wrounge and my co2 levels just are not how they should be. Plus the light never ever seems to reach the back corners of the tank so i end up with strange empy areas.

Im happy ish with the area on the right but am not sure about the left hand side at all. 

I reckon i need more manzi to get this scape were i want it. Ill post pics asap.


----------



## B7fec (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*

Keep the chin up mate, I'm sure you'll sort things in the end.......My Rotala is growing faster than I can keep up with but only after a good few weeks of doing nothing at all, then 2 good trims, so maybe a good trim and sit and wait.


----------



## chilled84 (9 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 9 days in, New pic.*



			
				B7fec said:
			
		

> Keep the chin up mate, I'm sure you'll sort things in the end.......My Rotala is growing faster than I can keep up with but only after a good few weeks of doing nothing at all, then 2 good trims, so maybe a good trim and sit and wait.



been there done that got the t shirt lol. as so to speak. I have now dropped wc to ever two weeks, Each week gave me bad problems with algaue.


----------



## chilled84 (18 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, day 37 in, New pics.*

Ok so here we have it 37 days in, Messed up by plec, But i have seen up a down growth throughtout. I also have not fixed brace yet. lol. so that is why the towl is across the top. Hope you all like the way its going. Thoughts very welcome!


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 37 days in, New pics.*

Looking pretty good so far  get that brace sorted its not that difficult  keep those photos coming


----------



## chilled84 (19 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 37 days in, New pics.*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking pretty good so far  get that brace sorted its not that difficult  keep those photos coming




Will do. Got two pieces of 5mm glass cut to size and also have the aquarium strenghth silicone., I just have to find the balls to put all my trust in the silicone once cured.


----------



## chilled84 (22 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 37 days in, New pics.*

Had a trim today, pics soon.


----------



## mlgt (22 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 37 days in, New pics.*

Lovely tank. Looking forward when its at its heaviest growth!


----------



## chilled84 (23 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 37 days in, New pics.*



			
				mlgt said:
			
		

> Lovely tank. Looking forward when its at its heaviest growth!



Growth would be good! Heavy growth would be AMAZING! But i just cant grow plants that well im afraid. Got a feeling its because im useing t8's and not t5's.


----------



## Nelson (23 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 37 days in, New pics.*

looking great Chilli   .
get that brace fixed   .
and wheres the pics   .


----------



## chilled84 (25 Jun 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 37 days in, New pics.*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> looking great Chilli   THANKS MATE!  .
> get that brace fixed   . I KNOW
> and wheres the pics   WILL DO SOON FOR YA MATE, MAYBE TONIGHT? .


----------



## chilled84 (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, 37 days in, New pics.*

Picture as promised. Very slow progression here. 






Comments welcome.


----------



## sanj (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, New picture july 8th*

Bah cant see any pictures at work.  :?


----------



## Garuf (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, New picture july 8th*

It's beautiful but for the love of god get that brace fixed!


----------



## Nelson (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, New picture july 8th*

thats looking great chilli   .
but as Garuf said...........GET THAT BRACE FIXED..........  .


----------



## George Farmer (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, New picture july 8th*

Looks really nice, Chilled.  Well done!


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, New picture july 8th*

very impressive. On the strength of seeing your lilly, I bought one also   thanks man, for the inspiration.


----------



## chilled84 (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, New picture july 8th*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> very impressive. On the strength of seeing your lilly, I bought one also   thanks man, for the inspiration.




wow i inspired the man!


----------



## chilled84 (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, New picture july 8th*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> It's beautiful but for the love of god get that brace fixed!



Im trying lol


----------



## chilled84 (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, New picture july 8th*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> thats looking great chilli   .
> but as Garuf said...........GET THAT BRACE FIXED..........  .



Thanks mate, People comments do help.


----------



## chilled84 (8 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, New picture july 8th*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks really nice, Chilled.  Well done!



Thanks george, What can i say, From you that comment is large! Thanks!


----------



## chilled84 (14 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, New picture july 8th*

Just a little update.

Im haveing slight flow issues now growth is here. I have bba apearing within the centre and deep in the rears of the tank where i think flow just is not reaching now.

I have two options, One temp and another that will proberly sort it.

1. Temp trim on plants 
2. Buy spray bar kits to fit along the rear. This method would work the best i reckon in proviveding better circlation in conjuntion with my powerhead.



> And thanks to hogan


 i now have a suppler of Co2 that doesnt usualy refill the kind of bottles i have but is willing too, can refill my 500g bottle for 5 squid wich is saveing me a fortune! So now i can put bps up a little more too wich is also needed with the plant mass i have now. 

Thats about it at the moment. 

One more thing, hopefully in about 4 days ill have the tank filled again.  

Thanks 
Chilled84


----------



## Anonymous (14 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED JULY 16TH*

I don't see very well where is the position of your filter output but anyway this is what I think it will improve your flow.






LE: If your filter output is on the right you can put the diffuser there so that the second powerhead could also recieve CO2.
Anyway for your tank configuration I'd use 3 powerheads one on the left side (like you have already) and 2 in the middle one near the surface pointed to the left of your tank and the other one at bottom pointed to the middle of the tank.


----------



## chilled84 (14 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED JULY 16TH*

Im not sure that would work great for me as im running to filters at both back corners and a sun sun 1100 lph powerhead at top front left pointing down to right. That should be more than anougt but the flow once it gets to the other end cant return due to the huge amount of plantation. Creation flow with the spray bars from back to front in my eyes would creat and over the top towards the front flow avoiding the plantation( rather than through the plants/ Go over and under)


----------



## Anonymous (14 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED JULY 16TH*

So this means you have to trim the plants a bit. On the left side you can bring the plants near the branches like on the right side so you'll have plenty of space between them and the glass for water to flow.

I don't advice to put a spray bar pointed directly to the hard-scape 'cause it tends to grow algae on it.


----------



## vauxhallmark (30 Jul 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED JULY 16TH*

HOW HAVE I MISSED THIS JOURNAL TILL NOW????

Looking great, congratulations.

Get that brace fixed !!   

Mark


----------



## chilled84 (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED JULY 16TH*

Thought i best update this journal, Had alot going on my end so have not been able to get on the net much, But Here is a small, Realy bad quality Video of my tank now for you all. I have finally fixed the brace and gave all my plants a good trim. They have just started to get there crowns now and are not looking to bad. The Video was taken after the photo period as you can see the plants are closed up at the moment. Hope you all like. Comments always welcome

http://www.vimeo.com/13995111

SMALL PICTURE BELOW


----------



## NeilW (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*

That really does look great.  The mix and positioning of plants looks very natural indeed.  Awesome.  

I can't help thinking how it would look with a different coloured background though.  A lighter background may make the layout look more 'open' and show off the complex shapes of the plants more.  On the other hand the black does give more atmosphere.  Maybe worth a try if you ever get bored


----------



## chilled84 (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> That really does look great.  The mix and positioning of plants looks very natural indeed.  Awesome.
> 
> I can't help thinking how it would look with a different coloured background though.  A lighter background may make the layout look more 'open' and show off the complex shapes of the plants more.  On the other hand the black does give more atmosphere.  Maybe worth a try if you ever get bored



The backround is actualy white, Its just the picture was taken at night in a dark room with half my light load on. The backround is the white wall of my frontroom. I totaly agree with you too. white is amazing at opening up the space.


----------



## NeilW (9 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> The backround is actualy white, Its just the picture was taken at night in a dark room with half my light load on. The backround is the white wall of my frontroom. I totaly agree with you too. white is amazing at opening up the space.



Sorry I thought you'd changed it for black.  In which case forget what I said   Any chance of some pictures with the white background?


----------



## chilled84 (10 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah sure mate, Ill get some taken soon.


----------



## chilled84 (16 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*

Decided to shift the left hand wood about and rescape it to allow me to bush out that side more. What you people think?


----------



## flygja (18 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*

What a burst of colour!


----------



## chilled84 (23 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 23rd AUGUST*

Just a little pic update of progress


----------



## Krishs Bettas (23 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*

Nice tank, the whole thing looks lush and clean. The wood looks amazing!


----------



## Dan Crawford (23 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*

That's looking really nice Chilled. I'd suggest you hack that Glosso back to about 1cm tall and it'll start to grow in  a much more compact manner.


----------



## chilled84 (23 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> That's looking really nice Chilled. I'd suggest you hack that Glosso back to about 1cm tall and it'll start to grow in  a much more compact manner.



Ok ill do that in a day or so as its newly planted. Not sure if its rooted yet.   Its all new to me glosso.


----------



## chilled84 (25 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 25TH AUGUST*

Had a good trim throughout last night. Just got to waite for it to grow back now. Thoughts always welcome.


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*

Looking great, the only thing that putts me off is that needle leave fern being so close to the front glass!!


----------



## GHNelson (25 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*

Chilli
That looks much more pleasing to the eye.....nice one.
hoggie


----------



## chilled84 (25 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great, the only thing that putts me off is that needle leave fern being so close to the front glass!!



I think your right there about that one. Its just i love that plant but had nowhere to store it. I wish i could place it somewhere more pleasing, Beleave me i did try.


----------



## chilled84 (25 Aug 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*



			
				hogan53 said:
			
		

> Chilli
> That looks much more pleasing to the eye.....nice one.
> hoggie



Thanks mate. Its comeing together ok, Im not 100% happy with it as yet. Long way from being fully there.


----------



## chilled84 (3 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 9TH AUGUST*

OMG I have updated my journal lol. Its been going all well, added a few more little touches, Bolbitus is now in and growing ok, Pygmy chains are now spreading well. Enjoy.


----------



## Nelson (3 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*

wow   .thats brilliant Chilli     .


----------



## chilled84 (3 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> wow   .thats brilliant Chilli     .



Thanks Nelson, Its taken alot of time to get it going the way i want.


----------



## Mark Evans (3 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*

now just sort that bunch of stems around the powerhead and your laughing. good stuff chilli!  8)


----------



## chilled84 (4 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> now just sort that bunch of stems around the powerhead and your laughing. good stuff chilli!  8)



Ha Ha Yeah, Why does that always happen lol. Its seems all stem empty afetr trims, And then next day Bam! There they are hugging the powerhead lol.


----------



## Luketendo (4 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Mark Evans said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try having a marine tank


----------



## chilled84 (5 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*



			
				Luketendo said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No thanks. lol. Rather you than me.


----------



## a1Matt (5 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*

First time I have looked at this journal   

I love it!


----------



## chilled84 (5 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> First time I have looked at this journal
> 
> I love it!



What!! Matt! How could you lol.


----------



## a1Matt (5 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*

I know!   
I miss a lot of the journals these days.  Great to see tanks evolving over time when I do catch up though 
As I was reading it I was saying to myself.... hmmmm I wonder if he will have fixed the braces by the time I read it all!!   Glad you did!


----------



## chilled84 (5 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*



			
				a1Matt said:
			
		

> I know!
> I miss a lot of the journals these days.  Great to see tanks evolving over time when I do catch up though
> As I was reading it I was saying to myself.... hmmmm I wonder if he will have fixed the braces by the time I read it all!!   Glad you did!



Class, Glad you read it properly. Yeah i fixed them after some time. Its evolving nicely dont you think, The poerhead sound anoys the hell out of me thou. Wish it was a hydor koralia.


----------



## John Starkey (5 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*

Hi Chilly,its a few months since i have had a good look around the journals and i must say yours is looking sweet mate,you can certainly grow plants,i like the layout very much,
well done mate,
regards,
john.


----------



## chilled84 (5 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 2nd Oct*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi Chilly,its a few months since i have had a good look around the journals and i must say yours is looking sweet mate,you can certainly grow plants,i like the layout very much,
> well done mate,
> regards,
> john.



Thank you very much indeed. I have not quite masterd growing plants just yet. Im getting there, But im not where i want to be. Your words are greatly apreciated. It makes me proud of my efforts. Thanks.


----------



## chilled84 (21 Oct 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, UPDATED 21stoct*

Time for October 21st post. I have been slowly converting this scape into a major moss scape. Left and right hand side will soon be hopefully all mossed out and the center filled with Rotala Rotundafolia. Its a slow of process, And even slower because i have been ill the last few weeks. Comments welcome. This is just a gradual rescape to try out a layout ready for a complete rescape and journal.


----------



## dannydee (27 Oct 2010)

Alright chilled84,

I've just had a wee nose at all the stages of your aquascape, looks excellent. As you know, I'm wanting to set up a low tech tank with mosses, ferns and anubias, just to see how I get on really. Then hopefully advance to something a little more adventurous. 
Anyway mate, keep posting the pics - really enjoy them!

Dan


----------



## chilled84 (27 Oct 2010)

dannydee said:
			
		

> Alright chilled84,
> 
> I've just had a wee nose at all the stages of your aquascape, looks excellent. As you know, I'm wanting to set up a low tech tank with mosses, ferns and anubias, just to see how I get on really. Then hopefully advance to something a little more adventurous.
> Anyway mate, keep posting the pics - really enjoy them!
> ...




Cheers mate. Glad there is someone out there getting enjoyment from it all. Thanks, Will keep you updated. Best of luck on your own setup too.


----------



## chilled84 (5 Dec 2010)

*Re: 238l rescape, Ended Dec 4th 2010*

Ended today as i am slowly breaking down ready for smaller setup once i source the tank.However i have started a new short term journal, Check it out!   

ENDING PHOTO


----------



## dazzer1975 (5 Sep 2011)

I cant believe at the early stages of this scape you said it looked "tatty"

lmao jesus put it this way, I wish I could make "tatty" scapes like that, this is right up there with everything ive seen online, such a pleasing layout and great choice of plants that just works effortlessly.


----------



## chilled84 (6 Sep 2011)

dazzer1975 said:
			
		

> I cant believe at the early stages of this scape you said it looked "tatty"
> 
> lmao jesus put it this way, I wish I could make "tatty" scapes like that, this is right up there with everything ive seen online, such a pleasing layout and great choice of plants that just works effortlessly.



wow, Im chuffed that you said that, And for it to be on my old journal, I am even more. Thanks.


----------



## Ste.Baker80 (5 May 2013)

Such a stunning layout.. It's a shame your breaking down for a smaller scape. Everyone dreams of a big scape..


----------

